# Correct Temperature



## Khazixstann (Mar 20, 2021)

The room temperature in my house currently 73 degrees. That seems far too low to keep Dart Frogs in, as I've heard they need around 80. What would you all recommend I do? I've heard that you should not use heat lamps or pads in a dart frog vivarium, what are some solutions?


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Khazixstann said:


> The room temperature in my house currently 73 degrees. That seems far too low to keep Dart Frogs in, as I've heard they need around 80. What would you all recommend I do? I've heard that you should not use heat lamps or pads in a dart frog vivarium, what are some solutions?


Actually, 73 is almost in the sweet spot. In fact, there is no “perfect” temperature. I keep my tank in the mid 70s throughout the day and drop in the high 60s/low 70s at night. 80 is ok. Anything above 82 in my experience can become fatal for a long period of time. Here’s the range I usually “aim” for: 72-76

By long, I mean less than a day.


----------



## Khazixstann (Mar 20, 2021)

FroggerFrog said:


> Actually, 73 is almost in the sweet spot. In fact, there is no “perfect” temperature. I keep my tank in the mid 70s throughout the day and drop in the high 60s/low 70s at night. 80 is ok. Anything above 82 in my experience can become fatal for a long period of time. Here’s the range I usually “aim” for: 72-76


Oh, excellent then. I'll be certain to hear others opinions, though, not that I don't trust you.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

FroggerFrog's numbers look pretty similar to how I keep my frogs. Too far into the 80s is much worse than too far into the 60s or even into the 50s for brief periods of time. Heat kills, when it comes to dart frogs. 

Mark


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

My frog room varies little in temperature, and stays between 22 Celsius and 24 Celsius all year round (71 to 75F). No problem!


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

My frog room is normally at 22 Celsius but I have a couple of heat pads that keep my tanks at 24-25 wich is what you should be aming for.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Depending on the time of year, my frog room temps are usually 68 to 70 at night, 72 to 76 in the day.


----------



## Dawsokj1988 (May 26, 2017)

JPP said:


> Depending on the time of year, my frog room temps are usually 68 to 70 at night, 72 to 76 in the day.


Same here. Everything has thrived in this temperature range.


----------

